# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Saint Thomas

## JoshA

We vacated our boat early and Sunsail arranged for a ride to the Charlotte Amalie ferry nearby in Roadtown harbor. We passed through the familiar waters of the BVI and soon were in the USVI. The CA harbor is also an airport of sorts.





A short taxi ride took us to the Emerald Beach hotel across from the STT airport. They have a lovely beach on Lindbergh Bay.



We spent a quiet day relaxing at the hotel and were awakened the next morning by this guy right outside our terrace.



In some ways the beach reminded of Saint-Jean. Someone was on a flyboard



and planes were taking off nearby. These were bigger and LOUDER than those on Saint-Jean.



A video team for the Travel Channel were recording the flyboarder and interviewing some guests.



We packed up a month of memories and walked to STT for the flight home.

----------


## amyb

Safe travels and thanks again for the memories you and Hellie shared with us.

----------


## MIke R

Cool stuff.......we'll  be there soon enough.....fortunately I have a friend who is running me directly to Jost from CA so I dont have to go through Roadtown......

thsnks for sharing

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Amy. It helps to keep the memories fresh to do this. 

Good to have friends like that, Mike. You'll clear immigration at Jost. A piece of cake.

----------


## MIke R

How is  the airport at STT?.....haven't been in decades

----------


## JoshA

STT is fine. On arrival, you'll be greeted with music and rum shots. Coming back you'll have to clear twice - once from the boat at CA and another at STT. Leave extra time.

----------


## MIke R

Ok thanks

----------

